# Toyota aux jack problems+solution



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

My Uber car is a 2010 Corolla.I bought it used and the aux jack has never worked.I plugged the problem into youtube and got a fix-resolder bad connections on a little circuit board inside the aux jack.Tried this fix 2 times-it turned out to be a temporary fix.Went to Toyota dealer-that little hecho-en-mexico part retails for $134.62+tax.I pass on this.I did a search on ebay-there are adaptor boxes that plug into the oem plug for the aux jack and have the 3.5mm pin connector + a charge plug for my iphone.Cost $25-$40 depending on how long you want to wait for it.This frees up the 12v cig socket ports for other uses


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Dang.
The only aux problem I've had (thought you were gonna talk about this one here) 
Is *how to hide aux cord capability from riders* hahaha 
Because I hate hearing their annoying ****ing music. 
But it's amazing what one can purchase on Amazon for like $20.
Got a Bluetooth transponder thing, so now my cord hides away and they see the phone playing music cord free.
Thanks China


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

It's always fun when they see the cord and play music through UBER. First time it happened I didn't realize that it was possible to do that, and couldn't figure out why there was really intense religious music playing


----------



## Qbranch (Jul 18, 2017)

so, you have to take your dash apart a bit, and just pull the plug off the aux input and plug this in? i have the same style car...same issue. thanks


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

SgtMurphy said:


> Dang.
> The only aux problem I've had (thought you were gonna talk about this one here)
> Is *how to hide aux cord capability from riders* hahaha
> Because I hate hearing their annoying &%[email protected]!*ing music.
> ...


I guess I'm lucky. My AUX outlet is inside my center armrest compartment. I keep an i-Pod playing in there.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just stuff a plug in it, or roll with a totally busted cord sticking out if you cant man up say no


PS or solder in a toggle that breaks the circuit and hide it under your dash


----------

